# ASC TubeTraps



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

I was kind of curious if anyone had any experience with these. All the big time reviewers seem to have nothing but the highest praises for these room treatments and they're supposedly effective down to the lower octaves. Does anybody here use them or are they all propaganda....or maybe just too expensive?

I really don't have money now for room treatment, or my own house for that fact, but maybe in the future.

Regards,

Jason

By the way, this is their site http://www.asc-home-theater.com/tube-trap.htm


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Jason,

I'm moving this to our Acoustics Forum, where we have folks who know about traps.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, Wayne. I'll get it together with these threads, I hope.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

I have also read a few reviews about them and I am also really curious to know if they really work as well as they claim.

One main problem with them is that they can really ruin your room design. Just take a look at the top picture on the ASC web page: this room is beautiful but adding all the tubes makes it look like a warehouse :thumbsdown: I think that you have to work a lot to get those nicely incorporated into someone's room, whereas panels can be hidden in a nicer way IMO.


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

I worked with these a little bit in a recording studio situation. These are great for literally dialing in a live end/dead end just by turning the tube. 

I don't feel they really work as bass traps, but more dial a variable diffuser/absorber.

And it takes a fleet of them to do good work. 

Do some research on them, and there is a great article about the studio engineer who did Michael Jackson and many other pros, and he talks about how he dials in the liveness of the recordings. 

IMHO, more for two channel reproduction or recording.


----------



## rotfan (Feb 19, 2011)

ASC tube traps are great for many reasons. I have 36 ASC tube traps in my room
and they make a huge difference in the acoustics. The bass reproduction in my 
room is awesome (great impact, quick decay and detail. One must use a substantial
number of bass traps for a large improvement in bass quality. I use 16" and 20" bass
traps in all corners from floor to ceiling as well as the mid points between walls. Mid
range tube traps placed 3' apart around the entire perimeter of the room, which
makes voice reproduction very articulate and easy to understand. Half the surface of 
the tube traps is reflective and the full round traps can be rotated for accurate
imaging and retention of ambience. The half round traps also have a reflective surface that
one can specify with the reflective surface on the left, right or center of the trap. This
also gives one the ability to adjust the reflective surface for imaging. Without this
reflective surface the room would become way too dead and ambience would be lost. Also the tube traps come in many different sizes and just about any color fabric. Listening to music 
or movie soundtracks one feels like their in the hall or space that the recording was made in
(venue).


----------



## frd (Nov 5, 2009)

I must say you can do anything with Tube Traps & they do Perfect acoustic and they do absorb Bass ...
Start with 3 tube traps and learn more about them i heard some local dealers even may lend u some traps
Gl

BTW if you have more specific questions about them you can ask here


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I stopped getting notifications to this some time ago for some reason. They're pretty expensive, so I hope they work in proportion to how much they cost. Nice room, rotfan.


----------

